# Jones Twin Sister or Dreamcatcher?



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

The Twin Sister leans more towards freestyle and switch riding and the Dream Catcher is more directional so should perform better at freeride and powder.

Reviews for Women's boards are hard to come by, but the men's equivalents to these boards are the Mountain Twin and Explorer


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

There's not a whole lot of difference between the two. My wife couldn't decide between the dream catcher and twin sister, so ended up with the twin sister and loves it. At the time she was an intermediate rider and that board really helped her progress to more advanced terrain.

But they're similar enough I think you'd be happy with either.


----------



## amandde (Dec 29, 2018)

*so what's your choice?*

Hi ! I'm french and I don't made the choice beetwin twinsister et dream catcher, it's really possible to play with dreamcatcher ? thanks


----------

